# Another mesquite coffee table



## hooter (Aug 12, 2005)

Similar design. A little more glossy finish than the last one.

Going to the deer lease.

hOOter


----------



## hooter (Aug 12, 2005)

Another image


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

pretty fancy for the deer lease. The guys may actually have to use coasters under the beer bottles.... Great looking table!!


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

Looks really good!
Have you given any thought to what someone posted up about using a colored epoxy (?) to fill in the cracks?
I'd love to see one with a turquoise filler.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I agree, looks wonderful!

I can see routed edges and maybe even a image engraved in the center...Texas Star or something. Lot of possibilities


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Very nice. Where do you get your mesquite if you don't mind my asking? I have a project in the planning stages and I want to use mesquite. I need 4/4 and 6/4 quarter sawn.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I say leave it like it is. No color fill or finish. Love it! Love the black filler.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

What's the epoxy process???? Awesome table.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

That's beeee-ute-ifull!!!! Can't get more Texan than that.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

That is a really big piece of Mesquite.


----------



## hooter (Aug 12, 2005)

Gottagofishin said:


> Very nice. Where do you get your mesquite if you don't mind my asking? I have a project in the planning stages and I want to use mesquite. I need 4/4 and 6/4 quarter sawn.


I go to s Texas and cut selected trees that are going to be remove. I take them to a local mill and saw them in 8/4 boards.

It's hard to find mesquite big enough and straight enough for any boards, quarter sawn is going to come at a steep price. Not sure I've ever seen it marketed due to the gnarly tendencies of the grain pattern.

hOOter


----------



## hooter (Aug 12, 2005)

I've seen the turquoise but it dosen't suit my eye. IMHO it distracts from the beauty of the mesquite. I prefer the simple elegance of jet black.

As far as the process....dry the wood and clear out the crack of bits of bark, chips, sawdust,etc. tape over all the cracks of one side with heavy tape (gorilla tape). Flip and fill with a thin coat of 2 part epoxy tinted with paint or pigment. Allow to cure and fill again. You'll be suprised how much epoxy will seep into the cracks. Remove tape and Plane to desired thickness. Many times pin hole or air pockets exist and will require spot filling. When satisfied or exhausted, finish with tung oil and poly.

hOOter


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

hooter said:


> I go to s Texas and cut selected trees that are going to be remove. I take them to a local mill and saw them in 8/4 boards.
> 
> It's hard to find mesquite big enough and straight enough for any boards, *quarter sawn is going to come at a steep price*. Not sure I've ever seen it marketed due to the gnarly tendencies of the grain pattern.
> 
> hOOter


That's what I'm finding. Thanks.

Agree with you on the black BTW.


----------

